# [OT] Ignoranza diffusa

## silian87

Secondo voi e' vero che il livelo di apprendimento con linux e' maggiore di quello con windows, e che anzi, spesso windows fa regredire ad un livello di quasi totale ignoranza?

Esempi:

   La gente non ha la piu' pallida idea di cosa sia:

      un terminale

       la compilazione

   chiedi ad un negoziante se il modem che voiu comprare e' un winmodem e se si che chipset ha

     risposta: in che senso

     mia risposta: nel senso, va solo con widnows?

     risposta: e con cosa se no?

     domanda: va con linux o bsd

     risposta: ahhh no, non va niente qua con linux, di sicuro

     domanda: e per il chip del modem, di che marca e'?

     risposta: guarda, i processori sono nella corsia di destra, abbimo pentium o amd

   Il fratello di un mio amico (prima superiore)

      domanda: mi installi questo gioco (windows)

       risposta: perche'? non riuscivi ad installarli una volta?

       domanda: ma metto il cd e non succede niente!!!

        ***Effetto deficienza da auto load cd di windows***

E potrei continuare....

Invece con linux mi sembra che la gente avanzi di livello, ed in meno tempo.

----------

## Samos87

Potrei citartene a decine  :Laughing: 

----------

## Benve

L'informatica non è ancora a prova di imbecille (un giorno ci arriveremo), ma è normale.

Quello che fa incavolare sono i negozianti

----------

## silian87

Io ne vedo tutti i giorni anche a scuola mia, e mi tocca stare zitto... sai quanta rabbia!!!!!!

Poi vado a casa, accendo il portatile con linux e mi sfogo giocando a quake 3!!!

----------

## shev

Imho dipende *molto* dalla voglia di apprendere che ha l'utente. Fatta questa premessa fondamentale, sicuramente linux può dare molti più stimoli per l'apprendimento rispetto a windows, oltre che "costringere" certe volte l'utente ad approfondire certi discorsi o imparare una certa terminologia che windows (accuratamente) nasconde.

Ma il fattore fondamentale è sempre (imho) la voglia di apprendere e la curiosità nei confronti di ciò che si sta facendo. L'approccio nei confronti di ciò che ci sta davanti. Senza queste anche con linux non si diventa dei geni (ho amici che usano linux e cmq non hanno molte più conoscenze di un normalissimo utente windows, e viceversa).

----------

## Samos87

Hehehe un mio amico:

Adesso ho anche io l'adsl, sono un hacker! Scarico i film con K@zàà    :Very Happy: 

io:  :Shocked:   :Rolling Eyes:  se, come no  :Laughing: 

----------

## silian87

Si, ho capito benissimo... hehehe. Io ne ho uno che si vanta di cambiare le icone ai programmi con res hacker..... ed un'altro che si vanta di quante piu' copie di windows riescie a contraffare!!!

Bah.... che gentaglia. Oppure pensa uno che mi ha bestemmiato dietro perche' diceva che linux non andava (ha un ufficio) dove lavora, la connessione non andava! Sapete cosa era... il cavo di rete. 

Leggetevi le storie della sala macchine, li si che ce ne sono di esempi...

----------

## -YoShi-

 *Benve wrote:*   

> L'informatica non è ancora a prova di imbecille (un giorno ci arriveremo), ma è normale.
> 
> Quello che fa incavolare sono i negozianti

 

Quoto tutto..

Purtroppo c'è gente che NoN avendo una preparazione su Hardware/Software si crede esperta solo perchè è un po più smaliziata nei confronti dell'hardware rispetto ad altri che toccando qualcosa dentro il pc, o installando determinati programmi credono di fare danni. 

Io non mi sento un maestro Jedi xchè sono capace di smontare e rimontare il pc a occhi chiusi. Ma tanta gente solo xchè lo ha fatto una volta, crede di sapere tutto e apre negozi di informatica...

Ma è così in tutti i campi...pensa ai dottori (quanti imbecilli che ci sono in giro), ingenieri vari...

P.s. era un negozio di informatica o un centro commerciale?

----------

## silian87

A dire il vero era il trony, del gruppo unieuro, sai loro sono ottimisti!!!!!!! Gianni!!!!

Magari potessi anche io esserlo guardandoli!

----------

## MyZelF

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>      domanda: e per il chip del modem, di che marca e'?
> 
>      risposta: guarda, i processori sono nella corsia di destra, abbimo pentium o amd
> ...

 

Com'è naturale i negozianti / commessi conoscono generalmente il minimo indispensabile per fare il loro lavoro: vendere. D'altro canto l'informatica è un mondo complesso ed in continua evoluzione: quello che conoscono è più che sufficiente per soddisfare le richieste di un "utonto".

Però se i produttori si degnassero di specificare chiaramente sulla confezione o sul loro sito web il chipset utilizzato dai loro prodotti (ad esempio), eviterei di farmi odiare dal negoziante ogni volta che chiedo di aprire una confezione per controllare di persona, visto che non ha saputo rispondere alle mie domande...  :Smile: Last edited by MyZelF on Sun Jan 04, 2004 4:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## silian87

Si, e' vero.... ma quello era "il migliore della sezione di informatica" dell'unieuro. Avevo chiesto apposta di uno che ne sapesse... pensa quelli che non ne sanno.... 

L'altro ieri mi hanno dato un dissiparatore per pentium 4 quando ne ne avevo chiesto uno per amd, e pensare che mi e' toccato ridargliela in dietro.... e poi non sapeva cos'era la pasta termoconduttiva e diceva che dovevo toglierla... questi da vobis... e pensare che assemblano computer li....

----------

## cataenry

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Sai loro sono ottimisti!!!!!!! Gianni!!!!

  Non ti aggrappare anche tu solo a quello eh!!   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## shev

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Però se i produttori si degnassero di specificare chiaramente sulla confezione o sul loro sito web il chipset utilizzato dai loro prodotti (ad esempio), eviterei di farmi odiare dal negoziante ogni volta che chiedo di aprire una confezione per controllare di persona, visto che non ha saputo rispondere alle mie domande... 

 

Non a caso io compro roba informatica in due modi: 

- o in quei piccoli negozietti sperduti in qualche sottovia del centro, in cui entri e ti ritrovi sommerso da pc, pezzi sparsi qua e là e il proprietario è sempre nel retro a smanettare davanti ad un pc. Li la gente ci lavora perchè ama l'informatica e sa quello che dice/fa (oppure è d'un disordinato pazzesco  :Laughing:  )

- o nei negozi online, quando conosco con esattezza le specifiche del prodotto

Ormai le mie iterazioni con i commessi dei grandi negozi sono limitate ai momenti in cui ho voglia di farmi due risate (con tutto il rispetto per i commessi che non fanno che il loro lavoro, sia chiaro).  :Very Happy: 

----------

## silian87

heheheeh anche io hehehe

Quando ho chiamato alla telecom per dire che il modem ethernet adsl non andava perche' loro non avevano ancora attivato la configurazione in centrale, mi hanno detto che e' colpa di linux... 

Quando hanno finito, con Slackware partiva subito, mentre con windows mi sono dovuto mettere a smanettare un po....

colpa di linux........  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Secondo voi e' vero che il livelo di apprendimento con linux e' maggiore di quello con windows, e che anzi, spesso windows fa regredire ad un livello di quasi totale ignoranza?
> 
> ...
> 
> Invece con linux mi sembra che la gente avanzi di livello, ed in meno tempo.

 

IMHO non é una gara. La gente usa il PC o perché gli piace (io) o perché deve oppure lo trova comodo. Alla seconda categoria non importa il perché o il percome, gli basta che le cose funzionino.

Se comprano un computer al centro commerciale si aspettano che, ritornati a casa montano, accendono e funziona tutto. Punto.

Se non gli funziona la posta chiamano un tecnico, il quale gli scrive l'indirizzo del pop3 e poi gli chiede 50 euro (vero!). E loro pagano.

Al tempo stesso riconosco che se la mia Fiat non funziona io vado dal meccanico, che cambia un fusibile (beh, no, a quello ci arrivo anche io! Facciamo che cambia il fitro dell'aria condizionata) e mi fa pagare i suddetti 50 euro di manodopera. E io pago. Punto.

Un domani (spero!), la gente quando accenderá il PC del supermercato troverá un pinguino che lo accoglie, tuttavia avrá problemi con la posta e chiamerá un tecnico che gli fará pagare 50 euro....

----------

## Benve

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Un domani (spero!), la gente quando accenderá il PC del supermercato troverá un pinguino che lo accoglie, tuttavia avrá problemi con la posta e chiamerá un tecnico che gli fará pagare 50 euro....

 

E speriamo che quel tecnico sia io  :Very Happy: 

----------

## silian87

Ok, (magari il pinguino!) pero' io ho usato il computer per molto tempo (per me si) con windows, quasi 3 anni (anche di piu', ma prima non sapevo usare niente). In 3 anni di Windows non ho imparato neanche lontanamente quello che ho imparato in un anno di linux!

----------

## silian87

Certo che le cose migliorerebbero decisamente se la gente si installasse winzoz da sola invece di trovarselo gia' pronto....

----------

## randomaze

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non a caso io compro roba informatica in due modi: 
> 
> - o in quei piccoli negozietti sperduti in qualche sottovia del centro, in cui entri e ti ritrovi sommerso da pc, pezzi sparsi qua e là e il proprietario è sempre nel retro a smanettare davanti ad un pc. Li la gente ci lavora perchè ama l'informatica e sa quello che dice/fa (oppure è d'un disordinato pazzesco  )
> ...

 

Memeore delle passata esperienza (un tizio non voleva vendermi un HD da 20Gb perché secondo lui non avrei avuto modo di farlo funzionare sul vetusto pentium 133) l'ultima volta sono ricorso a una combinazione dei due metodi che hai citato: fatta la lista del disponibile mi sono messo a guardare siti e contrositi... e poi sono ritornato nei negozi (due) selezionati e gli ho fornito un elenco di sigle senza precisare nient'altro!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Benve

Io penso che si debba lavorare per una semplificazione dell'informatica. Se qualcuno non ne vuole capire un cacchio di pc, allora ok, lo deve saper usare lo stesso. Come con la macchina che molti (io compreso) la guidano ma non sanno come funziona (a grandi linee (troppa elettronica)). Il problema è che ancora non esiste questa utopia del software, e la facilità viene creata a scapito di sicurezza, potenzialità ecc

alla fine arrivano i furbi che ci guadagnano

----------

## Benve

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Memeore delle passata esperienza (un tizio non voleva vendermi un HD da 20Gb perché secondo lui non avrei avuto modo di farlo funzionare sul vetusto pentium 133) l'ultima volta sono ricorso a una combinazione dei due metodi che hai citato: fatta la lista del disponibile mi sono messo a guardare siti e contrositi... e poi sono ritornato nei negozi (due) selezionati e gli ho fornito un elenco di sigle senza precisare nient'altro! 

 

Quanti giga ti vede un cipset da pentium 133?

----------

## randomaze

 *Benve wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   
> 
> Memeore delle passata esperienza (un tizio non voleva vendermi un HD da 20Gb perché secondo lui non avrei avuto modo di farlo funzionare sul vetusto pentium 133) l'ultima volta sono ricorso a una combinazione dei due metodi che hai citato: fatta la lista del disponibile mi sono messo a guardare siti e contrositi... e poi sono ritornato nei negozi (due) selezionati e gli ho fornito un elenco di sigle senza precisare nient'altro!  
> 
> Quanti giga ti vede un cipset da pentium 133?

 

Con il sistema operativo giusto tutti e 20... nel BIOS avevo disabilitato direttamente l'entry di quell'HD perché dava numeri a caso

----------

## silian87

Probabilmente basta aggiornare il bios del 133mhz

----------

## Benve

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Benve wrote:*   
> 
> Quanti giga ti vede un cipset da pentium 133? 
> 
> Con il sistema operativo giusto tutti e 20... nel BIOS avevo disabilitato direttamente l'entry di quell'HD perché dava numeri a caso

 

a un mio amico ne vedeva solo 6. Non so se solo con win o anche con una mandrake

----------

## shev

Ehm... non fatemi fare il quarto split del giorno... sono operazioni moralmente impegnative che producono una dose di stress non indifferente! Lo fate apposta ad aprire OT negli OT? Mi volete veder morire!   :Twisted Evil: 

p.s.: ovviamente scherzo, però cercate di contenervi un po'  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Benve wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*    *Benve wrote:*   
> 
> Quanti giga ti vede un cipset da pentium 133? 
> 
> Con il sistema operativo giusto tutti e 20... nel BIOS avevo disabilitato direttamente l'entry di quell'HD perché dava numeri a caso 
> ...

 

Presumo win (che non riconosce ma chiede al bios), con linux non ho mai avuto problemi del genere dato che scavalca allegramente il bios  :Wink: 

----------

## Benve

scusa, abbiamo scambiato questi 2 post domenicali per una chat  :Embarassed: 

----------

## silian87

ahahahah quasi, me per primo

----------

## emix

 *Benve wrote:*   

> L'informatica non è ancora a prova di imbecille (un giorno ci arriveremo), ma è normale.

 

Sicuro? Ho passato mezz'ora a cercare di spiegare il copia e incolla ad una persona  :Crying or Very sad: 

Il problema è che si stanno perdendo anche le nozioni di file, directory,  eseguibile e potrei continuare all'infinito.

Bè se questo è il risultato... ABBASSO L'INFORMATICA PER GLI IMBECILLI  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Benve

 *emi wrote:*   

> Il problema è che si stanno perdendo anche le nozioni di file, directory,  eseguibile e potrei continuare all'infinito.
> 
> Bè se questo è il risultato... ABBASSO L'INFORMATICA PER GLI IMBECILLI 

 

Eppure perchè l'informatica sia di tutti, un giorno per l'utilizzatore ultimo non dovrà essere necessario sapere queste nozioni di base.

Dovra accendere la macchina e poterci lavorare senza aver mai visto prima qualcosa di simile

----------

## pinguinoferoce

anche qua posto la mia esperienza:

Tempo fa mio padre compra un portatile (duron 1000 mhz, 128 mb)....

ridendo e scherzando con il negoziante, vien fuori gnu/linux, e il venditore di banane mi dice , che assolutamente il portatile nn è compatibile con linux.

Dopo 2 giorni, metto sul portatile , la suselive, e  riconosce tutto e tutti .

Il venditore di banane è ancora la ............

A scuola, la maggioranza di chi usa il pc lo fa solo x tirare giù mp3 , divx ecc...

(lo so è illegale, ma lo dico), parli di linux .......... SONO L' UNICO ................

Dici prova linux , ed un mio carissimo amico, mi dice che nn vuole avere problemi di compatibilità (gli ho dato la knoppix ...).

Il problema, è che la gente nn vuol perdere tempo a configurare ....

(che è poi il bello di tutti gli unix in generale,

problema, lo affronti ,,

se no lo riconosco anchio che è una palla).

Ecco xkè spazzatura come windows gira alla grande, ed a nessuno frega il fatto della sicurezza ......................

Siamo seri, il pc alle masse è un grande sbaglio .......................

(come del resto windows)

La cultura Hacker(informatica), è vista soltanto attraverso i tg, nessuno approfondisce.

La gente è stupida, si fida solo dei giornali .......

La gente ha bisogno che qualcuno gli insegni a forza ........

COnclusione:

CHe mondo di mèrd@

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Eppure perchè l'informatica sia di tutti, un giorno per l'utilizzatore ultimo non dovrà essere necessario sapere queste nozioni di base.
> 
> Dovra accendere la macchina e poterci lavorare senza aver mai visto prima qualcosa di simile

 

Beh, scusa, a questo punto facciamo guidare tutti senza patente, diamo un fucile in mano a tutti senza nessuna licenza e buttiamo in acqua tutti senza averli insegnato a nuotare! Capisco che il computer dovra' essere facile da usare, ma un po' di basi!

Per il resto concordo pienamente con pinguinoferoce, io sono nella sua stessa situazione.

----------

## randomaze

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Beh, scusa, a questo punto facciamo guidare tutti senza patente, diamo un fucile in mano a tutti senza nessuna licenza e buttiamo in acqua tutti senza averli insegnato a nuotare! Capisco che il computer dovra' essere facile da usare, ma un po' di basi!
> 
> 

 

Magari una via di mezzo... per guidare non c'é bisogno di saper smontare un motore. Conoscere il codice della strada magari si  :Wink: 

----------

## pinguinoferoce

se andiamo avanti cosi  ci sarà:

un mondo diviso in 2:

gli Scenziati , che comandaderanno il mondo (finalmente) , studieranno , creeranno

gli Stupidi, coloro che usano .(il 99 % della popolazione):...........

Piccola nota filosofica (sto leggendo Essere o Avere di Erich Frohm)

COn gnu/linux, bsd ecc,,, partecipi al sistema , sei si l' utente ma anche l' amministratore ecc...usi la tua conoscienza x migliorare ciò che hai ........

con windows, nn partecipi, ma possiedi un qualkosa che anke senza di te va.

Sei all' oscuro di tutto , sei li x cliccare, e basta.

Hai una possibile conoscienza che però nn usi .........nn c' è un dialogo, nn partecipi ..

x Silian 87:

Dovremo fondare un club dei :

Giovani, che pur mostrando interesse x qualkosa , nn trovano persone (in carne e ossa) con cui condividere il loro sapere ........

----------

## akiross

ragazzi, dovete essere piu' tolleranti!

come sappiamo, il computer non e' piu' uno strumenti d'elite. Non e' il giocattolo di noi (si fa per dire  :Smile:  geniazzi del computer, ma e' uno strumento, che come il cellulare, va di moda. La gente vuole qualsiasi cosa che possa essere utile per scriverci comodamente le ricette (vedi mia nonna), per chattare e per ricaricare il cellulare senza andare al bancomat o dal cartolaro (la cartolibreria, insomma).

Ce ne frega solo a noi di essere davvero sapienti. Siamo noi gli amanti della cultura, non il resto del mondo e degli utenti che restano un gruppo di zotici (questa e' vera tolleranza  :Smile: 

Sta di fatto che all'utente comune non importa sapere le cose, ma basta fare e stop.

E giusto per dirla, non mi sebra che sia normale conoscere cosa vuol dire COMPILARE, o cos'e' un DEMONE, o cos'e' un IP. Secondo me questi sono tutti argomenti che non devono toccare un utente comune.

Inutile parlare di Windows che rincretinisce, perche' la gente e' cretina di suo. Linux c'e' sempre stato (e prima di lui Unix, Minix, BSD), quindi se si voleva davvero essere esperti - come alcuni hanno voluto -  la possibilita' c'era. Windows non ha rincretinito nessuno. E' sempre stato cosi'.

Anche quando si facevano girare i giochini del DOS, bhe, al massimo settavi qualche variabile nell'autoexec.bat, ma lo facevi perche' te lo diceva il manuale di installazione, mica perche' ci arrivavi con il cervellino.

E a mio parere e' anche giusto che esista questa deficienza da parte degli utenti (e infatti comprendo quelli che non sanno cos'e' linux).

Il fatto che io comprenda e giustifichi questo modo di vivere, pero', non significa che lo ritenga corretto: io sostengo e continuero' a sostenere che ogni utente dovrebbe sapere bene cosa lo circonda. Non deve sapere cosa vuol dire compilare o cosa e' un firewall, ma deve sapere che c'e' windows, linux, il gamecube e la playstation. Se vuole giocare, che compri una console! Se vuole controllare le email, che compri un pc con windoze! (Nono per carita'...  :Smile:  Se vuole essere un utente di computer, che installi linux!

Il problema, non e' tanto quanto un sistema operativo rende ignoranti (scommetto che - come me - anche molti di voi prima erano utenti ignoranti. Non credo che qui siano in molti quelli che come primo PC hanno avuto un Mac o addirittura Linux. Molti sono partiti con Windoze e si sono sviluppati, ora rileggi prima che aprissi la parentesi perche' senno' non segui il discorso  :Smile: ), ma e' piu' che altro far sapere a tutti gli utenti le alternative che ha.

Mi spiego: se un utente sapesse che oltre windows c'e' anche linux, dove si compila, dove c'e' portage (grazie Gentoo  :Smile: , dove non si impalla niente (o quasi), probabilmente lui seglierebbe windows, per semplicita'. Ma Almeno sapeva le alternative.

Magari un altro utente, piu' smanettone, avrebbe scelto Linux, Slackware o gentoo, per i piu' accaniti.

In sostanza, IMHO, dovremmo preoccuparci di far conoscere BENE il mondo dei computer, piuttosto che far conoscere BENE I computer.

Comunque, ricollegandomi al post originario  :Smile: , si, credo che windows non sia certamente il software migliore per indurre una persona a conoscere bene un computer (ma non lamentiamoci: questa' e' da sempre la filosofia di microsoft, non possiamo pensare di andare contro un principio simile. Sarebbe come dire che l'aria non e' trasparente), anche se windows lascia qualche possibilita' di imparare qualcosa sul sistema.

Scusate questo poema, ma io penso penso pesno (seee come no), e quando ne ho l'occasione mi sfogo  :Laughing: 

Ciauz!

EDIT: Bhe, comunque anche io ne ho di esperienze che fanno sorridere (ROTFL). Cominciando da una mia ex compagnia di classe - terribilmente odiata - al corso di Informatica, 3a superiore, che tento' - a meta' anno scolastico - di accendere un computer con il pulsantino per estrarre i floppy. 

(chiamo' il prof per farsi accendere il computer); continuando con Patty che non attacca la spina al computer (ahahaha forte camera cafe'  :Smile: ; e finendo con una mia prof, che insegna nel laboratorio di telematica: "Tu che sei bravo con i computer (a me), c'e' un modo per creare una immagine da mettere su una pagina internet, con il testo che cambia?" "Il testo che cambia, in che senso?" "nel senso che tu mi fai una immagine con il simbolino e poi io ci cambio il testo quando voglio" "Bhe si potrebbe farlo in flash o in..." "No no, niente metodi complicati. Una immagine JPG e basta".

O che dire di questa celebre frase: "Il CLOCCAGGIO di una CPU e' la sua velocita'... ecc ecc" Detta da un mio compagno di classe in 4a superiore, durante un'interrogazione di Sistemi Digitali. Lui si crede un valido utente di computer, e' anti-microsoft e in casa sua ha 4 PC con Windows XP. Oltre a questo, e' convinto che le pagine ASP si possano vedere solo con Internet Explorer, mentre quelle PHP si possano vedere con gli altri browser (netscape, mozilla, opera). Le HTML sono invece universali.

Lui e' in 5a superiore, informatica. Utonto windows.

Vita vissuta  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *akiross wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi spiego: se un utente sapesse che oltre windows c'e' anche linux, dove si compila, dove c'e' portage (grazie Gentoo , dove non si impalla niente (o quasi), probabilmente lui seglierebbe windows, per semplicita'. 

 

mi sa che te la sei chiamata   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## akiross

no il pc si e' impallato prima, per questo ho scritto O quasi  :Smile: 

Comunque succede proprio di rado.... la percentuale di utilizzo vs percentuale di impallamento  :Laughing:  e' del 99.9999999999999999999999%

Direi che e' accettabile (visto e considerato che windows e' un sistema operativo che funziona a "Carbone e riavvi"  :Smile: 

Ciauz

----------

## silian87

Concordo pienamente con akiross.... Una volta a scuola mia si e' impallato il computer del prof (schermo blu) e tutti I computer dell'aula (26) erano in streaming video da quello del professore...... 27 shcermi blu contemporaneamente!!!!! hahahaha   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   Volevo scattare una foto!

----------

## micron

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Leggetevi le storie della sala macchine, li si che ce ne sono di esempi...

 

Le potete trovare qui.

Sono divertentissime (e putroppo reali)!  :Laughing: 

----------

## Benve

http://www.stud.ntnu.no/~shane/stasj/pics/humor/div/ntvsunix.jpg

----------

